# Tesco Vouchers question



## taildj (Jun 4, 2006)

Does anyone know is it possible to purchase a multi trip ticket with Tesco vouchers, or can one only purchase single trips. Looking forward to your replies which are usually most helpful


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I think it said on my paperwork only one return journey - not multiples, but I've cleared all the stuff to my "filing cabinet".... :roll: 

have a check on the Tesco websute?


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

A/ With the vouchers you can only purchase a return ticket or a single journey from Folkestone to Calais.

B/ What you can not book, is a Flex ticket or a single ticket from Calais to Folkestone.

I was informed that you can book as meany of A as you wish.

Charlie


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

It would appear not. This from the small print.

Travel must be booked at least 14 days prior to departure. Your rewards tokens cannot be refunded or used in conjunction with any other offer or Eurotunnel products, which include the carriage of Pets, Insurance products, accommodation or Frequent Traveller programme.

Rewards tokens cannot be used to book Flexi Plus tickets.

Edit to say: 'Crossed in the post' with similar advice from above.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Don't know if you guys are aware that Tesco have changed the T&C's on their clubcard deals. Previously you got 4 times the value and this has now been cut to 3. The next lot of vouchers is due Nov and you will get x4 for them if you use them before 6th Dec 2010 but x3 if you use them after.

A full explanation can be found HERE!


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Thanks for that Carol, that's been kept very quiet, or I've not been paying attention.

Charlie


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Chascass said:


> Thanks for that Carol, that's been kept very quiet, or I've not been paying attention.
> 
> Charlie


Hi Charlie I wonder if I would be better doing a new thread with that info on it as it is quite important for those arranging ferries and using clubcard vouchers???


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks Carol, I have ^0 odd pounds worth due.
Will have to book chunnel for next year.

Dave p


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Yes Carol that would be a good idea, some people might be siting with 100s of £s whorth in the draw (ME) :x 

Charlie


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Hi guys have posted info in a new thread, you may already have seen it and also asked mods if they could make it a sticky for a wee while for maximum exposure!!!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tesco*

Thanks for that update Carol - it had even got past me!

Russell


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Tesco*



Rapide561 said:


> Thanks for that update Carol - it had even got past me!
> 
> Russell


Yeah we know, lookie http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-94774-tesco-vouchers-major-change-to-tampcs.html

Please note I stuck up for you!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

